
It's official: EFF's Certbot goes 1.0 - feross
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-releases-certbot-10-help-more-websites-encrypt-their-traffic
======
mothsonasloth
Will have a play around with this for my personal site. It will be interesting
to see how easier/harder it is compared to LetsEncrypt

